# H. Rasbora identification



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

I am attempting to determine whether the Rasboras in this photograph (http://aquatika.en.eresmas.com/fotos/asia8xl.jpg) are of a different variety, or are representative of the two sexes in one variety. One can see a difference between those fish that are paler red in color, the black marking of which extend to the base of the belly, and the flourescent orange fish, the black marking of which is much smaller.

So, are they male and female, or different varieties? The reason I ask is that all of my rasboras look like the larger, more pale red fish in this picture.

Any insight will be appreciated.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Well they could be genetically altered like the danios. They now have orange, yellow, and green out. Could also be painted though. Hard to tell.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I believe there two different varieties one is Trigonostigma heteromorpha those are the ones with more black and the other one is Trigonostigma espei while those have more orange. hope that helps


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

There's also T. Hengli which has the same slender body as the espei, but withough the overall orange body coloration. The orange line is still there following the contour of the black wedge, but the body color is more like a Glowlight tetra.


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Rasbora varieties*

Thank you all for the replies.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That looks like a mixed school of heteromorpha and espei. The latter are the ones with the neon orange color and the thinner hatchet. 

I don't know what to make of the fish on the top left.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Some of my T. henglis








My LFS's wholesaler's price sheet had them listed a Harlequin Rasbora-Narrow Wedge.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I suspect the color variations are sub-species of the regular Rasbora heteromorpha.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Here is an excellent article on the reclassification of these fish into the genus _Trigonostigma_. It comes complete with pictures of the three species: _T. espei_, _T. hengeli_, and _T. heteromorpha_.

http://www.bollmoraakvarieklubb.org/trigonostigmaeng.htm


----------

